# Can Log In, But No Prompt



## dave (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's something I have never seen before...

I brought a new machine online last night, and left it building some ports, everything seemed to be working OK.

This morning, I am able to log in to regular user accounts, and locally as root, but none of these logins shows a prompt.  I enter my password, see the motd and that's it.

Pressing [ENTER] echos a line feed back, pressing [CTRL]-T shows no load.

Regular user (there is only 1) is configured to use bash.  Root's shell was never changed.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2011)

Guessing: the port build broke/updated something needed by bash (and somehow also by root?)

Boot into single-user mode and see what it does.


----------

